# belt tyre



## hubic

Please, need a hand with the following:

Problem: Wheel Running (deviating)
Cause: Belt Tyre warped by transverse force

Problema: ? (desviándose)
Causa: ? por fuerza trasera

Thanx a lot


----------



## alvarezg

Problem: is it wheel *runout* (descentramiento)? 

Causa: cinturón torcido por una fueza transversal


----------



## hubic

...it says Wheel Running (Deviating)

the chinese made this manual so, you never know


----------



## alvarezg

Te doy el pésame; de inglés chino al español, quién adivina? No tienes fotos ni diagramas? Será una máquina de equilibrar ruedas de auto?


----------



## hubic

...no tengo fotos. De hecho están hablando de fallas en la dirección y suspensión del vehículo. Se me ha ocurrido esto (aunke suena redundante):

Rodar de las ruedas descentrado


----------



## alvarezg

giro excéntrico u oscilante de las ruedas?


----------



## hubic

...Giro de las Ruedas oscilante

cheers mate!


----------



## alberto magnani

Desviación en el recorrido de la rueda
Banda lateral del neumático deformada por fuerza transversal


----------



## hubic

..you´re the man alberto


----------



## hubic

Separate Bearing Smoothly Skid on the Guard Ring of Input Shaft Bearing​​can you help me with this one​


----------



## alberto magnani

Debe abrir un hilo diferente para cada pregunta.
Saludos


----------

